# what better for leopard gecko in wooden vivarium



## Me2ubear14 (Sep 7, 2014)

what better for heat to use for leopard gecko in wooden vivarium a heat mat or a heat lamp.are heat mat in the wooden vivarium safe.


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Me2ubear14 said:


> what better for heat to use for leopard gecko in wooden vivarium a heat mat or a heat lamp.are heat mat in the wooden vivarium safe.


Leopard geckos don't require heat lamps as they don't bask they absorb heat from their belly so this is why heat mats are used.

I have two leopard geckos and have heat mats in both of their wooden Viv's and they are perfectly fine


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Either is perfectly acceptable, I use over head heating for all my species now including my Leopard Geckos. Most do use heat mats as Leos, being crepuscular, don't get most of their heat from the sun but rather from the surface of rocks and other heat absorbing substrate. 

I wouldn't recommend a bulb, be it ceramic or light emitting, for a small vivarium as it can be difficult to get a good heat gradient. Also I would recommend a ceramic over a light emitting bulb just in case you get very low temperatures at night and need background heat. If going for over head heating get a substrate that will absorb and release heat. Something like roofing slate is perfect and on the other side of the scale lino, paper towel and beech chips should be avoided as they will be of no benefit. With a heat mat there is a wider range of substrates that will be usable.

If anyone every tells you over head heaters are useless with Leos then they obviously don't know where the sun is positioned.


Gavin


----------

